# International 1486 muffler eliminate



## jwsfarms (Jul 9, 2013)

What is the best &cheapest way?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can buy one of these....


----------



## jwsfarms (Jul 9, 2013)

How does this fit to sleeve on turbo? How is sleeve Attached to turbo? I think maybe it twist to lock on an elongated surface like a locking bearing?


----------

